# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB >  عملگر منطقی XOR

## سپهر-111

سلام دوستان گل از این عملگر چطور میشه استفاده کرد ؟!
من این طوری نوشتم ولی جواب نگرفتم

 binary_1 =1
 binary_2=1
If binary_1 Xor binary_2 = True Then Text17 = binary_1 & binary_2


قاعدتا باید جواب FALSE  باشه و شرط اجرانشه ، ولی اجرا میشه ؟!
این دستور چجوری باید نوشت؟؟؟

ممنون میشم اگه راهنمایی بفرمایید
باتشکر

----------


## SlowCode

سلام
شما از عملگر بیتی استفاده کردین، مثلا جواب خط زیر میشه 5:
MsgBox 2 Xor 7
اگه میخوای به صورت منطقی استفاده کنی حتما باید توش مقایسه باشه. مثلا:
MsgBox 2 = 1 Xor 7 = 7
جواب xor وقتی درسته که یکی از طرفین غلط باشه.

----------

